# Variable ND filters



## einstein72586 (Jun 3, 2021)

I know a lot of the general uses for a nd filter, but has anyone seen whether a nd filter causes higher contrast in their photos? Looking to try and get more contrast in my outdoor portrait shots(f1.2) and I am curious if a nd filter would create more of a contrast pop


----------



## JohnC (Jun 7, 2021)

That isn’t likely at all, but it is possible a circular polarizer might do that some as it cuts glare, reflections etc.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 3, 2021)

Aren't most VNDs just 2 CPLs on top of each other?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Aren't most VNDs just 2 CPLs on top of each other?


Yes, but the front CPL filer of this sandwich is oriented backwards, with the "circular" side outside. As a result, the sandwich cannot discern the angles of _linear_ polarization of the incoming light.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 20, 2021)

Well I mean, if an ND filter does give your photos more contrast, then it's not a very good ND filter.

It's right in the name... "Neutral density filter." That means by definition the effect of the filter on the image should be neutral. It shouldn't be accentuating or diminishing any specific part of the image. All NDs are meant to do is lower the total amount of light coming into the camera, not affect the makeup of the image.

You might try a CPL for what you want to do, but don't waste time with NDs if this is your goal for using them. They are specifically designed not to do what you are looking for.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 20, 2021)

einstein72586 said:


> I know a lot of the general uses for a nd filter, but has anyone seen whether a nd filter causes higher contrast in their photos? Looking to try and get more contrast in my outdoor portrait shots(f1.2) and I am curious if a nd filter would create more of a contrast pop


Why not do this in post ? If you don’t want to tweak tonal contrast yourself download the DXO NIK software and use the tonal contrast module.


----------

